# Welding Metallurgy



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

Author(s): Kou, Sindo
*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
*Date : *2002
*Pages :* 466
*Format :* pdf
*OCR :* 
*Quality :* 
*Language :* English
*ISBN-10 :* 0471434914
*ISBN-13 : *





SEE ATTACHED LINK

http://rs518.rapidshare.com/files/176003351/Welding_Metallurgy_.Second_Edition.__Wiley_.pdf


----------



## islamiccastel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

